# Dubstep Producer's first attempt at Trailer music using EW QL Hollywood Orchestra



## ranaprathap (Mar 23, 2017)

This guy makes great dubstep and has a very useful youtube channel on all things sound design. This is his first go at trailer music. Or at least that is what he is claiming. 

I think for a first time attempt, the result was really really good. This I think is the result of how having a strong grasp of your DAW along with experience in producing stuff can help you nail any style. This also has a lot of info on how to start doing this kind of thing in FL Studio.

The live stream, 3 hours.



The end result, unmixed.


----------



## AdamAlake (Mar 23, 2017)

Eh, as expected nice sound design but terribly uninteresting melodically.


----------



## ranaprathap (Mar 23, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> Eh, as expected nice sound design but terribly uninteresting melodically.


Agreed with that. My take away from the whole thing was how quickly he was able to work, in spite of it being his first attempt. And he had to pause and listen reference tracks a amidst the live stream, and he was fairly successful in nailing a lot of the elements that make this style of music what it is. 
It was funny in the middle when he had a specific sound in his mind but didn't know what that instrument was called, so he had to dig through so many stormdrum patches. 
But yeah, it was an uninteresting melody and arrangement wise he ran out of headroom towards the end and everything was just very very loud.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 29, 2017)

Trying not to be cynical but the final result is barely music. This is peak epic. 2 minutes of pulling teeth. I can see why this "genre" is attractive. It is attractive to me. I understand the context of this track. Just a little sad that this is "music". Struggling to find value here even given the technical exercise.


----------



## ranaprathap (Mar 30, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Trying not to be cynical but the final result is barely music. This is peak epic. 2 minutes of pulling teeth. I can see why this "genre" is attractive. It is attractive to me. I understand the context of this track. Just a little sad that this is "music". Struggling to find value here even given the technical exercise.



He hasn't attempted this kind of music after this, and he probably did it as a technical exercise for his youtube subscribers, simultaneously attempting a style of music that is alien to him. In the middle of the stream he mentions that he do not listen to this kind of music, and that he probably won't. He sticks to making dubstep which is what he enjoys making.

That said, this same track was used by Image Line in the launch video for Fl Studio 12.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 6, 2017)

He should continue to make this kind of music. He has skills!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 27, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Trying not to be cynical but the final result is barely music. This is peak epic. 2 minutes of pulling teeth. I can see why this "genre" is attractive. It is attractive to me. I understand the context of this track. Just a little sad that this is "music". Struggling to find value here even given the technical exercise.



Damn, was it really that bad? No value?


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 27, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Damn, was it really that bad? No value?


I was in a family entertainment venue today. The piped music was probably made by a Swede and a German, using Bulgarian and Czech samples, in a Korean style, to a melody written by a Hungarian and Jewish American immigrants. And it was an utterly pointless technical exercise and a waste of everyone's time (it was a faux Asian Scarborough Fair number). And it still had more artistic and cultural value than this. When there is already too much music in the world - and sorry to "pick on" this example - this kind of promotional exercise for promotion of a promotional exercise is extremely dull. I wish I had a filter!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 27, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I was in a family entertainment venue today. The piped music was probably made by a Swede and a German, using Bulgarian and Czech samples, in a Korean style, to a melody written by a Hungarian and Jewish American immigrants. And it was an utterly pointless technical exercise and a waste of everyone's time (it was a faux Asian Scarborough Fair number). And it still had more artistic and cultural value than this. When there is already too much music in the world - and sorry to "pick on" this example - this kind of promotional exercise for promotion of a promotional exercise is extremely dull. I wish I had a filter!



I think that guy could make some good money making more music like that. But he isn’t into that style, so he will not bother. Such a shame to see his talent go to waste.


----------



## ranaprathap (Oct 27, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> This kind of promotional exercise for promotion of a promotional exercise is extremely dull. I wish I had a filter!



I think I missed the part where this is a promotional exercise.  Can you explain?


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 28, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> I think I missed the part where this is a promotional exercise.  Can you explain?


It's a YouTube "channel". Subscribe. Click. Win!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 29, 2017)

He's 90% there. Which says a lot about epic trailer "music".


----------



## Anders Bru (Oct 29, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> He's 90% there. Which says a lot about epic trailer "music".


I think it says more about his skills as a producer and mixer. SeamlessR has been making electronic music for a LONG time, and his videos are incredibly valuable if you're into making that kind of music. There's a lot of production and sound-design involved in modern trailer music (which is one of the reasons I'm attracted to it), and I think that crosses paths with electronic music in many ways.


----------

